# Fuente de TV para amplificador valvular



## Omar A (Abr 12, 2019)

Hola amigos!, Hace tiempo me dieron esta TV Sharp y aunque consegui hacer que funcionara, (la imagen se veia rosa por lo que el tubo debe estar roto gastado en las ultimas), asi que me gustaria aprovechar su fuente para alimentar algún ampli valvular para mi guitarra. 
Aprovechar su +B le llaman, 150v supongo para flyback y baja tension para filamentos.

adjunto fotos y quedo a ver a su disposicion por donde tengo que cortar la placa.

Gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 12, 2019)

Eso no te va a servir un buen tuvo requiere mucha más tensión que esa en el orden de 250V-350V


----------



## Omar A (Abr 12, 2019)

Bueno, las fuentes de tv son muy elasticas, seguro se le puede sacar algo mas, da pena tirarla, aca en europa todo esta muy caro brother.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2019)

Quizás se pueda hacer un doblador de tensión


----------



## Omar A (Abr 13, 2019)

Las antiguas tv de b/n llevaban un doblador de tension con unos condensadores, tengo repuestos de placas viejas, la cuestion es por donde cortar esta  o si no se puede al menos experimentar no se pierde nada.
Saludos Dosme y compañia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2019)

Si no estoy loco esa sería la linea indicada por el fabricante   aunque habría que verificarlo con el diagrama


----------



## Omar A (Abr 14, 2019)

Y por ahi debia de ser, pero mi amigo con la radial a destrozado la placa.
Bueno, a otra cosa. Tengo un transformador electronico para halogenos tal que este y me gustaria saber si se puede trucar para sacar 200v o por ahi que necesitan las valvulas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2019)

Son auto-oscilantes , o sea que no arrancan sin carga , no son reguladas . . .  deberás rebobinar el secundario , rectificar , filtrar y cargarla levemente para que arranque


----------

